# Heat Mat positioning roach colony



## dekor (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello all,

Shortly going to be getting death head colony on the go.

Got myself a giant black plastic tub which I will be putting a couple of inches of soil in and egg trays.

Question about the heat matt. Usually you put the heat matt under the tub. However the plastic on this tub is pretty thick so doubtful of how much heat will get through. Anyone else put it in the substrate before? 

Cheers in advance

Dean


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

The best place for the heat mat is inside the tub attached to the wall : victory:

here is a pic


----------



## dekor (Mar 14, 2011)

Aye, I was thinking side would be the best option. Unfortunately the lovely 16" x 11" mat I have bought of Ebay has arrived and barely warms. Sigh.

Anyone recommend a good make for heat mats?


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Habistat are good 
There's some great suppliers on here !!


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.

I bought all mine off this website they are really good and they have a sale on the heat mats. 

Have you tried putting your heat mat on the side of the tub because although it may not feel like much heat is coming off they actually warm up things around them rather than direct heat.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Habistat or microclimate are good. I have my heat mat on the side too.

You may want to rethink having a substrate, will be a bugger to get the smaller roaches out when cleaning.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Juzza12 said:


> Habistat or microclimate are good. I have my heat mat on the side too.
> 
> You may want to rethink having a substrate, will be a bugger to get the smaller roaches out when cleaning.


i second that when you come to sorting the young it will be a nightmare would stay away from substrate unless you have been advised to use it,

cheers spencer............


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Does any one bother using stats with roaches? I've got 6x11 mats I can chuck on the tub and a stat if needs be!?

I've just bought a starter colony and there resting above my snakes ceramic heater at the moment for heat source.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Paul_MTS said:


> Does any one bother using stats with roaches? I've got 6x11 mats I can chuck on the tub and a stat if needs be!?
> 
> I've just bought a starter colony and there resting above my snakes ceramic heater at the moment for heat source.


I think its well worth using a stat and heatmat :2thumb: The hot end needs to be no more than 90f and the cool end no less than 80f, 24 hours a day.

With the roaches the more effort you put in to heating them to the right temps and feeding them the right food the faster they will grow and breed.


----------



## dekor (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going to be ordering my colony this week. Heat mat fitted and I'll probably be skipping soil! Went with an ultratherm heat mat in the end. In a giant black plastic container, hoping it heats it enough.


----------



## tracy pearman (Mar 14, 2011)

Please help, I have absolutely no idea about heat mats. I've seen a 30ltr rub at Wilkinsons that I'm going to buy, but I have no clue as to what size or wattage mat thatI would need. What does everyone else use? Thanks.


----------

